# My first taste of keifer



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well.....lets just say if I look down my shirt in the morning and I need a razor....the keifer drink put it there!

Whoooooo Wheeeeee! 

I was outta milk, so of course I couldn't dilute it! But put some sugar in, and blended with frozen pinapple. The drink is wonderful....makes a great smoothie.....once you get past the taste of sour plastic!!!

Brat says it smells like bandaids and tasts like tires!

Okay, so next go round, must dilute with a little milk.

GD thought it was a great surprise and slurped it all down.....course she's been raised on goats milk since she was 3 months old!

So, if it makes me start feeling better, it will be worth it. I think it is a taste you must grow accustomed to. I love yougart....can't stand buttermilk.

So, will have to try different variations until I can get this to where I like it.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you didn't make it in plastic you need to use glass and how long did you leave it out on the counter? I make mine strong and when I make the smoothies you can not taste the kefir at all so not sure what your doing wrong. Now I am not fond of it straight but can drink it. I use frozen strawberries and rasberries with honey in my smoothies. If not as thick as I want for a malt type drink will add a few icecubes


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

1 cup kefir
1 cup goat milk
1/4 cup sugar or honey
1 handful ice cubes
1/2 fresh fruit (strawberries, peaches, raspberries)
Put this all in the blender and mix well, you will not taste the kefir at all.. delicious
Barb


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I made mine in a glass jar. Brought in fresh goats milk. put the keifer grains in, and left it on the counter for 24 hours. Shook it a few times gently. after 24 hours strained the grains out to save. put keifer in the fridge to get cold. waited a couple of days then put keifer in blender with some sugar (out of honey here) and frozen pinapple. and I had much BIGGER grains than I started with.

:/

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well useing pinapple would turn me off real quick HA! but other than that maybe it was the sugar not sweet enough as I use honey.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay I was a good girl and tried it lol but I still say Bandaids... I asked mom if maybe she thought it was the blender as our blender is kinda old and tends to get a lil hot if you run it too long but all the same Bandaids lol......


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

My dad had a favorite expression: "sour enough to make a pig squeal". We made a batch like that--not enough milk, I think. So we blended up a banana, some oreange juice, the kieffer, & a little milk--delish!

Tom


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

well I will definitely wait until I have some more fresh milk to mix with it before I tryit again. I think it is an aquired taste, I just have to get the right amounts mixed together. I will not give up. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

great she's gonna make me drink more bandaids


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I felt the same way when I first started drinking Kefir. And I have had some turn into what I call milk beer. Very sour and alcoholic. Somebody on here told how to make it a different way by putting in the fridge. That makes it better.


----------

